# Wanna get a Damasko DA46.....



## frozenotter

.. Are these as bad @zz as they look in pics? I learned of them here and completely fell for the yellow hand model. I'm not into flipping and look for keepers.


----------



## warsh

Well I have a DA 36, and it is COMPLETELY bad ass. The quality of the case and of the dial are as good/better as watches that cost much more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Love mine! I don't think you'll be unhappy with a DA46, it's a great watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

Buy it









For review click here


----------



## JDCfour

Yeah Damasko is BadAss. You won't regret it. Buy Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Agreed. It's my go-anywhere, do-anything watch (except when I'm wearing a suit, to me, that looks silly).
The yellow second hand really pops in bright sunlight, I love it.


----------



## smallhand

Like stated above.... Do it! I had been considerng one for years and finally pulled the trigger about a month ago. Very solid watch and I've gotten many compliments.

I've already banged it a few times and there are no marks to be found anywhere on the case or bracelet!


----------



## rreimer91

Love it.


----------



## kit7

You're in the wrong place if you are looking for advice *not* to buy it. You just have to decide whether or not to get the bracelet.


----------



## aktodd

Those are great looking watches. Definitely on my wishlist.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

Damasko is bad ass of all badassery!


----------



## Donaldkrama

Buy it, I saw it on a friend the other day and I was blown away by the watch.


----------



## Maddog1970

Or, to really complicate things, go DA43.....you can never have enough orange, and the full lume dial is badazz!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Damasko definitely is great value! Only sold my DA34 because of the imo small size. I like my watches in the 41/45mm range with a lug 2 lug of at least 48mm.


----------



## smallhand

This is what happened when my DA46 showed up at my door.


----------



## Chris Stark

Yes, I don't think you will be disappointed.

Google Damasko and click on their "Technologies" tab at the top.

Maybe they're even as bad @zz as your avatar pic!


----------



## t3hite

Want used?
https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=DA46Blackx


----------



## nepatriot

I am a chronic flipper, but my DA46 is the first permanent member of the family (second is my Squale 1521). 

I first bought 47 because I was intrigued with the dial, and the 46 was OOS. After a few months and not being able to stop thinking about the 46, I bought one on steel. A few months later flipped the 47. Why? I'm boring. I really liked the 47 a little better than the 46 because of the uniqueness of the dial. Probably the most noticed watch I ever owned. But I always find my self getting black or dark gray dial divers, and will always pick one of those to wear. Maybe pragmatic sounds better than boring?

The 46 is one of the best engineered watches I have owned. Everything lines up perfectly... something many take for granted, until they check out their watch. I have been surprised to read about the minor but annoying out of alignment issues even more expensive brands sometimes have. 

This is a heirloom quality watch. And with the hardening process, it'll look like new many years from now. 

The only disappointment was the recent decision to start transforming Damasko from an engineer's tool watch into a mall fashion watch, and remove the drilled lugs. Inconceivable. To save a few pennies? To cover a design flaw? Or new blood from the outside, like Fossil, running product development? We'll know for sure if we start to see pastel painted cases with matching leather bands.

Get a 46 or 47 now while you can!


----------



## Happy Acres

nepatriot said:


> The only disappointment was the recent decision to start transforming Damasko from an engineer's tool watch into a mall fashion watch, and remove the drilled lugs. Inconceivable. To save a few pennies? To cover a design flaw? Or new blood from the outside, like Fossil, running product development? We'll know for sure if we start to see pastel painted cases with matching leather bands.


 Please lighten up a little, this is not a mall fashion watch, and never will be. Tiny holes in the lug or not it is a great watch. One mention in a prior post was plenty. To go on about it with heavy handed sarcasm is unjustified and unkind.


----------



## StufflerMike

Overegging the pudding ?

There has been no decision to start transforming Damasko watches from a tool watch into a mall fashion watch.
The reason to spare drilled lugs is easily comprehensible and explained here: Damasko Visit 2017 July 25 - News and updates (drilled lugs).

The new DC 8x models will not come in pastel painted cases with matching straps, that's for sure. Nore will they have pink dials. A Damasko will not loose its DNA, with or without drilled lugs.


----------



## tommy_boy

If another pic will push you over the edge, allow me to be the chief enabler, lol:










The bracelet makes this a tool watch, for sure. I love this thing.


----------



## tommy_boy

Dupe, sorry.


----------



## nepatriot

Happy Acres said:


> Please lighten up a little, this is not a mall fashion watch, and never will be. Tiny holes in the lug or not it is a great watch. One mention in a prior post was plenty. To go on about it with heavy handed sarcasm is unjustified and unkind.


"Heavy handed"? "Unkind"? I'd say very mild sarcasm, fully justified, and unkind to whom? A watch?

Can we only say 100% positive things about an item? Perhaps Amazon and other sites that allows consumer reviews should ban or edit out any comment that points out any flaw or deficiency? Or how about any site that does professional reviews, should they also be prohibited from pointing out anything that could be better, improved, or does not meet expectations? And who's expectations? Yours? How pompous.

Take a deep breath and try to read what I wrote: a very positive commentary on this watch, pointing out one deficiency: no more drilled lugs. Yes, deficiency. In my opinion. Which I am entitled to. As you are yours.

I will express as many times as I care to that IMO Damasko's decision to remove those "tiny holes" takes away an very useful feature. Just because that feature is not important to you does not mean it's not important to others.


----------



## nepatriot

stuffler said:


> Overegging the pudding ?
> 
> There has been no decision to start transforming Damasko watches from a tool watch into a mall fashion watch.
> The reason to spare drilled lugs is easily comprehensible and explained here: Damasko Visit 2017 July 25 - News and updates (drilled lugs).
> 
> The new DC 8x models will not come in pastel painted cases with matching straps, that's for sure. Nore will they have pink dials. A Damasko will not loose its DNA, with or without drilled lugs.


Well, Mike, I'm glad and relieved to hear no pastels and pink dials are planned ... any time soon at least. I did read your comments from the 25th, particularly the justification #2 about "aesthetically pleasing". Hence my leap to fashion watch. My dry sense of humor.

Seriously, why the 4 series? The meat of your commentary is on the newer series cases, and not the 4. That case hasn't changed, right? And also, all kidding aside, I do believe that drilled lugs are very useful features for a purpose built watch like Damasko. So in that sense I believe that removing a useful feature does take away a little from Damasko's brand proposition. Having some brand management experience, I can understand there may be a design or manufacturing driven need on the new model's case. But from a brand equity/heritage perspective, I don't think I would ever allow a removal of something useful unless it was absolutely necessary. That does not sound like the case on the 4 series.

Just my 2 cents. I hope I haven't offended any 4 series watches in earshot.


----------



## StufflerMike

As I wrote..."for the time being models of series 3 and 4 will continue to have drilled lugs...."


----------



## nepatriot

stuffler said:


> As I wrote..."for the time being models of series 3 and 4 will continue to have drilled lugs...."


Was referring more to the second half of the comment on the 3/4: "However, a facelift could at some point lead to the fact that drilled lugs on 3,4 models are a thing of the past. Who knows ?"

I was under the incorrect impression that the drilled lugs on the 3/4 series had stopped recently, and I think as a result mis-read your post.


----------



## Flyer

Please help educate me, why are drilled lugs a useful feature?


----------



## whineboy

Flyer said:


> Please help educate me, why are drilled lugs a useful feature?


They make changing watchbands much easier - no using a knife edge to catch the end of the springbar to move it out from the lug hole. You just use a paper clip or other thin tool to press in the hole and compress the springbar, releasing the band.

With drilled lugs you are also much less likely to scratch the lug when you change a band (not such a concern for Damaskos, of course, given their special steel). WHen using a knife edge to compress the spring bar, the bar can slip, shoot out, and scratch the lug.

I wouldn't even call drilled lugs tool-ish; Grand Seikos all have them and they are some of the most refined watches around (GS fanboy I admit).


----------



## Flyer

Ok, I gottcha but I don't use a paperclip, hahaha. I do have a Bergeon spring bar watch tool which makes it pretty easy.

IMO, with or without is much of a factor in the look of the watch case and honestly, those holes get filled with crud so I like it without them personally.

But back on track, I don't have one but want one, get the DA46!


----------



## Flyer

Love it. I actually want to sell my Omega PO for one.


----------



## 1100thmonkey

Love mine


----------



## StufflerMike

1100thmonkey said:


> Love mine


Pic or it does not happen.


----------



## whineboy

Flyer said:


> those holes get filled with crud


I think you have a watch hygiene problem.


----------



## Luksaj S.A.S

Dear,

What kind of strap are you using?? let me know please.

Best regards



smallhand said:


> Like stated above.... Do it! I had been considerng one for years and finally pulled the trigger about a month ago. Very solid watch and I've gotten many compliments.
> 
> I've already banged it a few times and there are no marks to be found anywhere on the case or bracelet!


----------



## smallhand

Luksaj S.A.S said:


> Dear,
> 
> What kind of strap are you using?? let me know please.
> 
> Best regards


This is a Fortis B42 rubber strap that I purchased on eBay. I believe the seller was in Germany.

The curve fits the case nicely and looks like it could have been made for this watch.


----------



## Luksaj S.A.S

Yes! it is amazing I really like it!. we will try to find some rubber manufacture that make something like this.

awesome watch by the way



smallhand said:


> This is a Fortis B42 rubber strap that I purchased on eBay. I believe the seller was in Germany.
> 
> The curve fits the case nicely and looks like it could have been made for this watch.


----------



## nepatriot

Flyer said:


> Ok, I gottcha but I don't use a paperclip, hahaha. I do have a Bergeon spring bar watch tool which makes it pretty easy.
> 
> IMO, with or without is much of a factor in the look of the watch case and honestly, those holes get filled with crud so I like it without them personally.
> 
> But back on track, I don't have one but want one, get the DA46!


Have had many watches with drilled lugs, never any crud. I have the same spring bar tool, which is very good at getting the steel bracelet on and off the DA. But that won't help with rubber (no gap). Drilled lugs make that easy.


----------



## wtma

Luksaj S.A.S said:


> Yes! it is amazing I really like it!. we will try to find some rubber manufacture that make something like this.
> 
> awesome watch by the way


Bonetto Cinturini does accept custom orders in bulk, you may want to check them out:

http://www.bonettocinturini.it/en/catalogo/custom-solutions.html


----------



## wtma

nepatriot said:


> Have had many watches with drilled lugs, never any crud. I have the same spring bar tool, which is very good at getting the steel bracelet on and off the DA. But that won't help with rubber (no gap). Drilled lugs make that easy.


I have never succeeded in using regular springbar tool to take the bracelet on/off, there's just not much space for the bracelet to flex even the slightest to work on the second end of the springbar once you done with the first. You have to pull both ends at the same time. The only tool that works to take Damasko steel bracelet on/off for me is this tweezer: (my Damasko has no drilled lugs)


----------



## nepatriot

This is the "springbar tool" I thought you were referring too. Bought these when I bought a DA46. I was able to get the bracelet off with standard spring bar tool, with some considerable little patience, but this tool made it much easier. The Damasko tolerances are tighter than any watch I have owned.

Bergeon 7825 Spring Bar Tweezers















wtma said:


> I have never succeeded in using regular springbar tool to take the bracelet on/off, there's just not much space for the bracelet to flex even the slightest to work on the second end of the springbar once you done with the first. You have to pull both ends at the same time. The only tool that works to take Damasko steel bracelet on/off for me is this tweezer: (my Damasko has no drilled lugs)


----------

